

Many computers/displays, 1 keyboard/mouse to control them all - jefe78
http://nethackz.com/two-computers-two-monitors-one-keyboard/

======
pedalpete
I've been running Synergy across 2 computers 3 monitors for a few years. Very
cool how the author synced the background image. I should take the time to do
that.

~~~
jefe78
Likewise. I started using it back in ~2008(I believe) and haven't looked back.
I figured there was value in reposting this for those that aren't familiar
with it and some of the recent changes.

